# Ozzy at the Supreme



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We had such a fantastic day at the show , Ozzy managed to get a second place in his class but he had the most amazing report from his judge, what pleased us most of all was the crowds of spectators he attracted and at times there were so many there taking his pics and the comments from people were unbelieveable, it was so nice to finally meet up with a few forum members too Jenny Armour, Vivien, Cazzer, it was lovely to finally meet you all and a huge thank you for your lovely comments on Ozzy. It was such a long day though, after a 4.30am start and we didnt get home until after 8 pm. Well done to all forum members who showed off their gorgeous cats.....best wishes......Chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done Ozzy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :001_wub:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Ozzy really is a beauty in the flesh too! Took a few pictures of him myself, although he was mid groom so they didn't come out too well! 

Congrats on his 2nd place, I have to say the only judging I watched was the MC's and the judge herself seemed lovely - explaining everything out loud to the audience, which was nice seeing as it was the first show I'd visited and didn't really get what was going on! Lol  :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

ozzy should have won, was the winner really good?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, i think he deserved the first place , as he is a stunning cat.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures!!! And well done Ozzy!!

I would have loved to have gone to the Supreme.....maybe next year


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> Great pictures!!! And well done Ozzy!!
> 
> I would have loved to have gone to the Supreme.....maybe next year


Hi Louise, im sure you would have a super day , best wishes......Chris


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

who won the class? there were some fantastic maine coons there, esp the coontastic, dairymaine and keverstone crew! and the jinglebelles girl that was made up to imperial was one of the best MC's ive seen in a long time! makes me sad that i dont show MC's now, however i was on your row as i was pen 25 on the end with my wegie.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My goodness he is HUGE! Weldone and what a long day!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> who won the class? there were some fantastic maine coons there, esp the coontastic, dairymaine and keverstone crew! and the jinglebelles girl that was made up to imperial was one of the best MC's ive seen in a long time! makes me sad that i dont show MC's now, however i was on your row as i was pen 25 on the end with my wegie.


think it was
GrPr Isadoryou Fire and Ice


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Ozzy should of won he is even more handsome in real life and a big thank you to Sue for letting me stroke Ozzy he is soooooo soft and it was lovely to meet you and Sue I recognised Sue from your pictures she is one lovely lady


Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i cannot get over how big he is, he must take up the whole settee to himself lol,,:laugh:,_


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> think it was
> GrPr Isadoryou Fire and Ice


ahhh one of Tania's cats, the Isadoryou cats are very very nice!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _i cannot get over how big he is, he must take up the whole settee to himself lol,,:laugh:,_


He sure does Collie lol, he is fondly known as " The Hulk "....lol.............Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> He sure does Collie lol, he is fondly known as " The Hulk "....lol.............Chris


what length does he measure chris when he is stretched out?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, im not sure but i will try to measure him asap. lol the bugger got into a cupboard where there was a pack of Cat nip and he tore it open , now he is running around like a mad thing here hahahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, the monster just wont sit still for 5 mins here lol but he is approx 43 inches from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail..as we try to measure him he thinks the tape is something to play with lol.......Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats not bad going chris - 43 inches, i think the biggest coonie was 48.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he certainly is a big boy Jen lol


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he even made my raffles small. even though he was 21lbs in his prime, he was more compact rather than long. makes you wonder what his ultimate weight and size will be


----------

